# Sanctify the Congregation: A Call to the Solemn Assembly and to Corporate Repentance



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jun 10, 2007)

On the subject of the Solemn Assembly, another book to consider is _Sanctify the Congregation: A Call to the Solemn Assembly and to Corporate Repentance_ by Richard Owen Roberts, available at Reformation Heritage Books and at Richard Owen Roberts Booksellers. 








> Sanctify the Congregation: A Call to the Solemn Assembly and to Corporate Repentance
> Selected and Edited by Richard Owen Roberts
> 
> This volume contains over a dozen powerful sermons calling the Church to fasting and to solemn assembly. A look through an index of early American publications reveals the wealth of attention that America's founding fathers gave to this issue of corporate repentance, and a selection of sermons preached between 1645 and 1753 is included here, along with calls to corporate repentance issued by government bodies and in church covenants. A chapter on the solemn assembly has been included by the editor, providing valuable background on a subject that much of the modern church seems to have forgotten.
> ...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jul 19, 2007)

From the preface by Richard Owen Roberts:



> While sin is a very real personal problem, it is not exclusively individuals who fall short of the mark God sets for them. Whole churches sin grievously as do all other religious entities, including mission boards, evangelistic agencies and entire denominations. Even nations can be guilty of sin as nations. A generation that does not know how to put away corporate sin is a generation in trouble with itself and with God.



One of the Jeremiads in this book is the 1679 New England Synod's _The NECESSITY OF REFORMATION with the Expedients subservient thereunto, asserted ; in Answer to two QUESTIONS: 1. What are the Evils that have provoked the lord to bring his Judgments on New England?, and 2. What is to be done that so those Evils way be Reformed?_. That is also available online here.


----------

